# old fish tank



## PatAllen (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi guys and girls. We we're recently given an old fish tank to re-use as an enclosure for George (our coastal/diamond carpet python) and I have a few questions.
1. Is an old fish tank suitable for a snake enclosure? I will obviously build a secure lid for it and the like but will having fish in it have any health impacts on the snake? Have already cleaned it 3 times and left in the sun to dry.

2. Though I have cleaned it out 3 times (using white vinegar diluted with water then rinced out) there is still cloudiness to the glass where I assume the water was not cleaned when it had fish in it. How do I go about getting this off the glass? I don't want to use anything that would hurt the snake so I thought I would ask here before taking the next steps.
Any guidance will be appreciated


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I assume you know what you are doing interms of enclosure etc, so won't address those aspects, just the aquarium use.

Unless you are experienced enough to know what you are doing, it is probably not the best idea to use an aquariums as a snake enclosure. The main reason is the difficulties in retaining sufficient heat. 

Firstly, glass conducts heat and allows it to escape readily. This is why double glass, with a vacuum between, is used for glazing in cold climates. Secondly, the only available site for ventilation is the ceiling, which means natural convection (hot air rises) will happen, with the potential to with the potential for substantial heat loss. 

Control these two areas of potential heat loss adequately and an aquarium can be successfully utilised as an enclosure. This normally involves putting insulation (such as styrene foam) on the base, sides and back wall, and restricting the size of vents on the roof. 

The white staining is due to salts and dead algae attached to the glass. Salts are usually lime based from alkaline aquariums and hard water. Straight vinegar (acetic acid) should will form bubbles when applied to lime-based salts. If the salts have permeated the glass surface, then you may need a stronger acid based cleaner, like CLR (phosphoric acid), worked in with a soft plastic scouring pad. To remove any residual acid, simply rinse thoroughly with water. If you are paranoid about using acid-based cleaners, then you can give it a wipe over with bi-carb and rinse it. 

Organic matter can be removed by liberally applying a 5-10% bleach solution and letting it sit for 5 or 10 minutes. This is also the single most effective disinfectant you can use. Rinse thoroughly and sit in sunlight for a day and any residual chlorine will be removed.


----------



## PatAllen (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information Bluetongue1. I will need to build a lid for the enclosure and was going to use a wood/mesh lid to limit heat escaping and would do a foam surround for it.
I will try the straight vinegar tomorrow and see how it goes. If I need to I will go and get some clr and see how I go with that.
Thank you for your information

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 11, 2016)

You may find that the glass is etched - I've had several sheets of glass stacked against my shed for the past few years, and only last week when I separated them with the intention of putting them to use, where the rain has seeped between the sheets and they've stayed wet for long periods, the glass surface has become etched and needs treatment and polishing. Easier to do with flat sheets than with an aquarium. CLR has no effect. There's plenty of stuff on glass reconditioning on Youtube & the net

Overall, given the issues with heat loss through glass, the glass condition itself, and making a top secure and resistant to losing too much heat, issues with cleaning an enclosure that can only be accessed from the top, if it was me I'd probably not go down the aquarium path.

Jamie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 11, 2016)

I should have been more specific in the steps in what I suggested. Firstly, use a 10% bleach solution to chemically loosen up any attached organic matter and then try straight white vinegar with the soft plastic scouring pad. If that removes a reasonable percentage of the cloudiness on the glass, then it might be worth using a stronger acid like CLR to attempt to remove the rest. As I indicated, the acid will only work if the cloudiness is due to calcium (lime) salts build up.


----------



## SmileySnakes (Apr 2, 2017)

i have only just come back to this forum..only one thing to say here...the obvious thing is.......that tank is way to small to keep a python in......


----------

